# Easy Cincinnati Chili Mac



## jd_1138 (Dec 27, 2016)

Any fanciers of Cincinnati Chili?  It's chili served on top of spaghetti.  I made a quick and easy version for dinner tonight.  I used Castleberry's canned hot dog chili (I usually make homemade).  It doesn't have beans.  And I put about half a teaspoon of Old Bay Seasoning in it and warmed it up.  Then I cooked half a box of macaroni, drained it, and dumped it in with the chili and mixed it up.

Served with some Italian bread and some mixed veggies.  Tasted a lot better than microwave or canned chili mac.  Easily fed the 3 of us.  I should've played some episodes of WKRP while we chowed down.   I remember being a small kid in California in the 1970's, and my parents loved WKRP in Cincinnati.  Now I live here in Ohio (last 10 years, wife is from here).  Funny, as a kid I guess I was on Team Jennifer, but as an adult I'd say that Bailey is just as attractive as Loni Anderson.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgrVP_J0BHk


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 27, 2016)

Bailey was cool. Loved that show! Venus Fly Trap, Les Nessman...the entire crew was nuts! I just checked...our library has DVDs of all four seasons. Cool! Might be some wintertime TV viewing after the holidays are over.

I've never tried Cinci Chili. Somehow, it just does't seem right to have that pasta.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 27, 2016)

I've made it before and did everything except the beans over the spaghetti. I usually have most chili over spaghetti with sharp cheddar. Karen and I made chili on Sunday to have later in the week. She isn't a molten lava fan so she makes hers and I make mine. I put a whole block of Abuelita in my chili this time. Nice combination of fiery heat and Mexican chocolate.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2016)

Best episode ever of WKRP was the Thanksgiving one shete they dropped turkeys from the helicopter.

I'm not a fan of loose meat sauce over pasta, but I'd be willing to try authentic Skyline, or a petsonalized, kicked up vetsion as you've posted. Especially if I can make it really spicy.

Thanks, jd.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2016)

Never tried cincinnati chili.  I'd try it given the opportunity.

I was a huge fan of WRKP.  One of the best shows ever.  I can still hear Les Nessman's pronunciation of Chi Chi Rod re geeze.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 27, 2016)

jd_1138 said:


> Any fanciers of Cincinnati Chili?  It's chili served on top of spaghetti.  I made a quick and easy version for dinner tonight.  I used Castleberry's canned hot dog chili (I usually make homemade).  It doesn't have beans.  And I put about half a teaspoon of Old Bay Seasoning in it and warmed it up.  Then I cooked half a box of macaroni, drained it, and dumped it in with the chili and mixed it up.
> 
> Served with some Italian bread and some mixed veggies.  Tasted a lot better than microwave or canned chili mac.  Easily fed the 3 of us.  I should've played some episodes of WKRP while we chowed down.   I remember being a small kid in California in the 1970's, and my parents loved WKRP in Cincinnati.  Now I live here in Ohio (last 10 years, wife is from here).  Funny, as a kid I guess I was on Team Jennifer, but as an adult I'd say that Bailey is just as attractive as Loni Anderson.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgrVP_J0BHk



Yeah, those fake cartoon women are designed to be appealing


----------



## msmofet (Dec 29, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Bailey was cool. Loved that show! Venus Fly Trap, Les Nessman...the entire crew was nuts! I just checked...our library has DVDs of all four seasons. Cool! Might be some wintertime TV viewing after the holidays are over.
> 
> I've never tried Cinci Chili. Somehow, it just does't seem right to have that pasta.


Don't forget John Fever!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 29, 2016)

Andy M. said:


> Never tried cincinnati chili.  I'd try it given the opportunity.
> 
> I was a huge fan of WRKP.  One of the best shows ever.  I can still hear Les Nessman's pronunciation of Chi Chi Rod re geeze.



And the thanksgiving episode with the turkeys. Oh the humanities!! Lol


----------

